# Champion in Open?



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am really stuck on that question, and have never seen it happen. I could only see it if he was entered before he was a CH, and tried to hold the major together for others. In my memory though is a very nice dog a handler sent home as a CH, but the AKC points eventually showed he was missing one single point. Could it be he thought he was a CH, but ended up needing a point?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

never seen it....I'm curious why, too!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Jill, I don't know, but they must have thought he was a champion when they registered him for the show, because he was listed as a CH in the catalog. So...??? It took me aback, but I didn't overhear anyone complaining about it. I wondered if it was a typo, perhaps. I don't know the dog, though it was from a very prominent and influential kennel.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Maybe he's a UKC or International CH and the catalog just had the title listed erroneously. Catalogs are not official and there are plenty of mistakes in them especially when it comes to titles. Why didn't you just ask the owner/handler? Did you check on AKC to see if he really was an AKC champion?
Champions are eligible for the Open class, but of course it's not something you see done any more.


----------

